# Homosexuality in Mammals?



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

First of all I would like to say this is a serious topic, and I am truly interested in your facts and opinions. I have read many times before that it has been proved that animals, other than humans can be homosexual, and whenever I tell people they seem suprised, it doesnt suprise me, but thats my opinion... I have also read that Bats have the highest homosexual rate of all Mammals. Not sure how true that is though!

Now heres the point of the discusion, I dont want any stupid jokes, I want to be profesional, have you witnessed any homosexual behavior in mammals, may it be through pets, zoos, in the wild? Aswell, please may I have your opinions on the matter and any facts you have.

Thanks, please reply!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What do you class as homosexuality in animals as a lot of mammals mate the same sex but its a dominance thing and not a sexual one


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I dont know how exactly to answer that but a few examples I have been given on another forum is that Primates tend to show Bisexual/Gay relationships and a very interesting story about Penquins was shared... Here it is...

A pair of penguins was seen impregnating a female, and then steeling her egg and chasing her away. Then they took care of the chick.
I've also heard about a flock of penguins in a zoo, where all were males. The zoo really wanted some eggs, so they got hold of some females. But the males had already bonded and didn't want anything to do with the females.

Sorrry I didnt say but if you have other stories about Homosexuality in Birds etc. do share!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Apparently dolphins can partake in homosexual acts - they bond together and engage in sexual activity by one inserting the penis into the other's blowhole... Only ever heard of this once or twice.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The most famous wild animal for doing homosexual act IMO, Is one of are closest relitives the Bonobo ape. These apes are in no way having accidental homosexual encounters, Like some animals can have, when some animals get in a heightened sex frenzy of pheromones'etc, Bonobo apes are a highly sex charged species. And sex of any type is a every day normal thing for them.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

weve got a bisexual skunk, when he cant get dice he does mojo instead, problem is, mojo is straight.....he just doesnt have any choice about it :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

gazz said:


> The most famous wild animal for doing homosexual act IMO, Is one of are closest relitives the Bonobo ape. These apes are in no way having accidental homosexual encounters, Like some animals can have, when some animals get in a heightened sex frenzy of pheromones'etc, Bonobo apes are a highly sex charged species. And sex of any type is a every day normal thing for them.


Bonobo's use sex for everything I believe - dominance, stress relief, anxiety relief, resolving issues within the group... but I don't think they do it for pleasure, as with most if not all mammals bar the human race


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ophexis said:


> I don't think they do it for pleasure.


Yes they do, Humans and Bonobo apes are the only animal so far, That it is fact that they use sex for just pleasure.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ophexis said:


> Apparently dolphins can partake in homosexual acts - they bond together and engage in sexual activity by one inserting the penis into the other's blowhole... Only ever heard of this once or twice.


Must be one hell of a blow job.



HI YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

gazz said:


> Yes they do, Humans and Bonobo apes are the only animal so far, That it is fact that they use sex for just pleasure.


dolphins do it for pleasure too!

by homosexuality in mammals, wouldnt it be more towards pairing up of animals rather than just the sex act. There have been cases of homosexual pairing in most species, even penguins!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ambyglam said:


> dolphins do it for pleasure too!.


Has that been proven to be fact. I'm in no doutb that dolphins are intelligent enough to enjoy sex for what it is, But has it been proven that dolphins have had sex for just fun, And that it was in no way a standed mating and the attempt to sire/bare offspring.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My collie x Alsatian (Mangrel) and my westie x jack russell (Valentine) are gay, they are even in a long term relationship (4yrs)!
Neither bat an eyelid at girl dogs. 
-
Elina

(The dolphin thing is true, it was on QI and Steven Fry is never wrong hehe!)


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

we used to have a gay westfallian riding school horse called caleojero at the stables i used to teach at, he would mate with all the male horses (well try to any way) but none of the female horses..very odd...:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Elina said:


> My collie x Alsatian (Mangrel) and my westie x jack russell (Valentine) are gay, they are even in a long term relationship (4yrs)!
> Neither bat an eyelid at girl dogs.
> -
> Elina
> ...


Thing with dogs though, Is it valid, Dogs, Male and female will mount any thing:lol2:. Legs,Pillows,Soft toys'etc,

Ducks,









Cats.









Same goes for cats they mount, Pillow, Towels, Soft toys'etc,

Dogs,









Is't mounting anything way past being gay:whistling2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Elina said:


> (The dolphin thing is true, it was on QI and Steven Fry is never wrong hehe!)


Ah!, Then yes it's is true:2thumb:.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Its a tricky thing to clarify homosexual behaviour in animals. Personally, speaking as a homosexual person, I class being homosexual as the sexual preferance towards same sex, not only for the act of sex, but for the bond of a relationship. 

A male dog humping another male dog is not homosexual behaviour to me, as it could be attributed to many factors, including dominance, frustration, or just as an alternative to a leg or cushion. The dog is not interested in forming a pair bond. 

Common Chimpanzees & Bonobos (Pygmy Chimpanzees) have sex with any other member of their troop (same sex, different sex, old with young, relatives with relatives, etc) to make up after a scrap, to strengthen relationships, to show submission/dominance, etc etc. 

Dolphins take part in non-reproductive sexual acts too, mainly for fun aparently. I also know that Dolphins will 'rape' other Dolphins. For example, I saw one documentary where 2 or 3 male Dolphins harrassed & 'kidnapped' a young female & had sex with her against her will.


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Mmmm, no mention of lesbian relationships in animals then?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

EdGeorge said:


> Mmmm, no mention of lesbian relationships in animals then?


Mmm, yes. Read the posts above!


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh yes, same sex any sex bit.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

EdGeorge said:


> Mmmm, no mention of lesbian relationships in animals then?


lol homosexual means gay.. any sex.. not just men lol


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i've heard of it in Gorillas too. A brilliant documentary on them called Titus the Gorilla King, tells the story of the great ape, and him being homosexual at one point too.

Titus (gorilla) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Gorilla King | Nature | PBS Video


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> Has that been proven to be fact. I'm in no doutb that dolphins are intelligent enough to enjoy sex for what it is, But has it been proven that dolphins have had sex for just fun, And that it was in no way a standed mating and the attempt to sire/bare offspring.


Yes, male dolphins mate with each other (and in fact, male bottlenose dolphins form partnerships with other males - females are just for breeding) and they play with objects for gratification, too, including sea turtles, bits of seaweed and so on. 



Zoo-Man said:


> A male dog humping another male dog is not homosexual behaviour to me, as it could be attributed to many factors, including dominance, frustration, or just as an alternative to a leg or cushion. The dog is not interested in forming a pair bond.


But then, a male dog humping a female dog isn't interested in forming a pair bond either - because dogs don't really form pair bonds like that, not since we've altered them from their ancestors' social groups. 

A male dog who seems to prefer other male dogs and ignores females is showing homosexual-preferential behaviour.

I've got a brilliant book on my shelf somewhere; Biological Exuberance. It's a listing of the many, many permutations of recorded animal sexuality.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

one of my old dogs before she passed away she was a female and used to hump they rabbit and other dogs who were female and male .


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I've got a group of persian jirds comprising of two males and two females. 
They males spend more time shagging eachother than they do the girls. 
The strangest thing is, it doesnt appear to be a dominance display. They swap over *cough* who is on top. The male on the bottom 'stands' as if he were a female... stretched out, bum in the air. I'm not entirely unconvinced that there is actual penetration going on. It's the oddest display of homosexuality I'v ever seen in rodents which normally has more to do with dominant animals asserting themselves. I've been keeping a close eye on them because initially, it looked like worrying behaviour.
Needless to say, the group hasn't bred...


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Twiglet said:


> I've got a group of persian jirds comprising of two males and two females.
> They males spend more time shagging each other than they do the girls.


Sorry this might sound childish, but just had me chuckling away to myself. :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a group of 5 rabbits all have been 'done' 2 boys and 3 girls.
The boys never hump, but the girls are always at it!

Though with them I think its more of a dominance thing....


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Im sure my Jirds are showing a bit of funky chicken! And I am sorry but I had to chuckle at the Dolphins and the Turtles/Seaweed! 

It seems I have created quite a discussion here, and hopefully it can carry on!


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

my mate in hythe has a video of too dogs bummin and anotha of some monkiess, so it most be tru


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

check out this YouTube - Horny gay dog


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> lol homosexual means gay.. any sex.. not just men lol


 
i think though its all been referenced to the male of most species, not many, if any female examples have been mentioned. bloody male gays, always have to dominate dont they! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think though its all been referenced to the male of most species, not many, if any female examples have been mentioned. bloody male gays, always have to dominate dont they! :lol2:


Would we??? Never! :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think though its all been referenced to the male of most species, not many, if any female examples have been mentioned. bloody male gays, always have to dominate dont they! :lol2:


Lesbian seagulls, bonobos and whiptail lizards exist


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Would we??? Never! :lol2:


pfffft!!!



Ssthisto said:


> Lesbian seagulls, bonobos and whiptail lizards exist


still bet we (lesbians) in a minority to gay males in the animal kingdom as well as in the human kingdom :lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I had a German Shepherd dog. He was gay. He walked passed bitches in full season when he was entire, fixed on the dog that just walked on to the field. As he got closer his body language would change including his walk he could mince lol. He would have made a fab mum he was a wonderful companion and friend I still miss him loads RIP Duke :


----------

